# The board game Monopoly & real world finances. Should we treat them differently?



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Every time I play Monopoly, I always cheat. I steal money off the banker and other players when they're not looking. I move extra steps than what the dice says, I take cards when nobody is looking and I manipulate/bully other players into making deals. 

Now, I have been told that it is not in the spirit of playing the game. However I just want to play the game as realistically as I possibly can. 

I like to pretend I'm Enron or the Lehman Brothers CEO, sometimes if I've been drinking I even pretend to be bernie Madoff. So when it comes to playing this way, am I right or wrong in doing so?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Monopoly should be more like that, yes. Prepare them youngsters for what to expect when they start earning money!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Absolutely. Guns on the table? Let's play!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say I've ever cheated at Monopoly but I admit to being attracted to some of the more mean-spirited elements to the game - such as barking out 'RENT!' and flashing my cheesiest smug smile as the victim is reduced to selling some of his or her property in order to pay me in full (I don't take credit but have occasionally offered loans at 100% interest which have to be repaid within ten turns or they're out).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If we want to make it more realistic, then the rules ought to say that if you're caught stealing a small amount of money, you're put in jail for the rest of the game, but if you manage to steal the kitty then you're too big to jail.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

science said:


> If we want to make it more realistic, then the rules ought to say that if you're caught stealing a small amount of money, you're put in jail for the rest of the game, but if you manage to steal the kitty then you're too big to jail.


I think then you say that it's the other players' fault, since they were too oblivious.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

haha, Monopoly is a great way to fall out with family and friends! the pull of ruthlessness is so strong, you can really understand CEO mentality.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Every time I play Monopoly, I always cheat. I steal money off the banker and other players when they're not looking. I move extra steps than what the dice says, I take cards when nobody is looking and I manipulate/bully other players into making deals.
> 
> Now, I have been told that it is not in the spirit of playing the game. However I just want to play the game as realistically as I possibly can.
> 
> I like to pretend I'm Enron or the Lehman Brothers CEO, sometimes if I've been drinking I even pretend to be bernie Madoff. So when it comes to playing this way, am I right or wrong in doing so?


I like to pretend I am the SEC and I catch scumbag cheaters like you, publicly humiliate them, and make them pay back the money the stole, usually with an added penalty on top or jail time where even rolling doubles will not let you see the light of day.

We should play.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I played this today and my brother cheated, as per usual.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Most of you are playing Trump, not Monopoly. There's room for a little charity in the latter.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I play Monopoly as George Bailey. I never win and give most of my money away, but the game would be much worse without me.


----------

